# Belkin F5D7230-4 port forwarding problems



## Living Legend (Dec 8, 2007)

I cannot access my home PC from work using Remote desktop on a laptop although I can Remote desktop when the machines are on the same network at home.

I have 2 machines on a home network - a standard PC (running Vista Ultimate) and a laptop (XP Pro), which access the Internet using a Belkin F5D7230-4 router. I can use Remote desktop to control each machine on the home network. 

If I take my laptop to work and try to access my home PC using Remote desktop, I can't get connection. My ISP gives my a dynamic IP so I use No-IP DUC to update my IP to the No-IP server and give me a No-IP domain name. When I put either the router IP or NO-IP domain name into IE address window, I get my router homepage, so I am partway there! When I put the same IP or the domain name in the Remote Desktop connection window, I can't get a connection. 

I have enabled port forwarding of ports 3389 for both TCP and UDP and set up a static IP. The NC in my Vista machine has the same static IP. 

I tried disconnecting the router and connecting my Vista machine directly to the cable modem, with an IP assigned by DHCP. I made a note of this IP address and got my brother to use remote desktop access my machine - it worked, so this is clearly a router issue.

Where do I go from here? Not sure if this is a firewall issue - I can connect using Remote desktop if my laptop is in my kitchen with the PC upstairs. HELP!!!


----------

